# Maumee River



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

Went down to the maumee this morning its up about a foot or so . Its dirty but not muddy yet . Got one shovelhead just under 20 and lost a pig . it destroyed a 6 inch bluegill ..lol I was just trying for shovelheads didnt jig to much .


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Frustrating man...did they come before or after daylight?


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

They both where after daylight between 8 and 9 am . Heard a few good fish being caught in the last week . Wish this rain would stop !


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone else here about the 102 lb blue cat supposedly caught last week at the dam. Would be a state record if true.


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

I havent heard anything about that .


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heard from a couple different people. Was said to be caught on a 3lb sheepshead with its head cut off


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

Fishslayer9 said:


> Anyone else here about the 102 lb blue cat supposedly caught last week at the dam. Would be a state record if true.


Holy hell...haven't heard about that. Hard to believe, but I'd love to see some pics


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

I was at grand rapids saturday , and My brother was at Providence Saturday and sunday and we didnt see anyone catch anything like that


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

It was at independence is what I was told. Was just seeing if anyone else heard it or if the guys were just telling fish stories


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

I want that to be true, but I call bs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Fishslayer9 said:


> Anyone else here about the 102 lb blue cat supposedly caught last week at the dam. Would be a state record if true.


I call B.S. On this one.


----------



## play6832 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would have to do the same .


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm not very familiar with the Maumee. Are there even Blues in it?


----------



## Fishslayer9 (Apr 13, 2013)

There are blues in it but I figured it was a lie. Just wanted to know if anyone else heard


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

There are no Blue Catfish in Maumee River....The only possible way that one would get in Maumee River would be a paylake rescue. If you have any pictures of these Maumee River Blue Catfish please post a picture...


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Fisherman3234 is correct, no Blue cats in the Maumee. I've caught a lot of them in Alabama but I've never seen or heard of them in the Maumee or the lake for that matter. I know they're in the Ohio river and the pay lakes though.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

BS. Caught a bunch of blues there. a 40 lb was the top. Then I wroke up & realiozed I was dreaming.


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Im sorry to chime in, but i catch blue catfish in the maumee by the hundreds, i also catch flatheads bullheads channel cats all the time. They come out of Erie and all the tributaries

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

jeremybarror said:


> Im sorry to chime in, but i catch blue catfish in the maumee by the hundreds, i also catch flatheads bullheads channel cats all the time. They come out of Erie and all the tributaries
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL pictures would be nice


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

Before anybody takes jeremy seriously just check out what he had to say in northeastern ohio thread, about a strange catch at mosquito.


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Hundreds over the summer season







Heres one caught today
Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

There ya go! I posted one i caught today

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering, that fish is obviously a channel. Now no name calling this time please


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats right, its a "blue channel cat" check odnr if you dont agree

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Do you know what this fishy is?

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

jeremybarror said:


> Thats right, its a "blue channel cat" check odnr if you dont agree
> 
> Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


lol.......


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

This is my famous goldfishing trophy from the maumee

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

RedCanoe59 said:


> Before anybody takes jeremy seriously just check out what he had to say in northeastern ohio thread, about a strange catch at mosquito.


WOW. :bulgy-eyes:

Again no Blues in the Maumee. By the way nice picture of your arm


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

I dont know about a100 lb cat but maumee bait and tackle posted this 39 lb cat caught in waterville on shrimp

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

sorry jeremy but i have to go with everyone else. Channel catfish and blue catfish are two differnent species. They look similar and channels can have a blue color so i can easily see how you got mixed up


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

But i have caught the silver blues as well, but far and few between the rest

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

This being what everyone is calling blues
Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Ive always called these channel cats, not blues

Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

After the thread yesterday, and now today, I'm done, except I'll make one last comment. 

Someone needs to look at the ODNR(or any other state's DNR) site


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

i have fished the maumee for many years and never heard of anyone catching a legit blue catfish. Maybe there are a few in there but i havnt heard of it


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

No blue catfish in the river. They are channel catfish.


----------



## jeremybarror (Jul 18, 2013)

Nick... is this what you mean? Sorry, ive called these channel cats for years. I made a mistake. Im the moron, but i do catch these as well. Just not as often.
Sent from my LG-AS730 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

That fish appears to be a blue catfish(note the "squared off" anal fin, where as the channel cats have a rounded fin). The coloration varies in both species, but generally you can tell the difference between the two without looking at the fin. Just take a look at the ODNR site as well as other sites(even Google "blue catfish pics" and "channel catfish pics") to check out the differences. And as I said, color can vary in both species, but they are two different species.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't argue with "Jeremy" Wade about catfish if I were you...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

He seemed to apologize, and kinda take the name calling back so I'll give him another chance. I'll play along for a little while longer  Have nothing else better to do right now lol.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The first pic you posted(with your arm) is a channel, the big brown fish is obviously a flathead, and the 2 other pics that are the same(that you got from a site probably) are blues. If it had a rounded anal fin I'd have no problem calling it a channel, but smaller channels tend to have some spots which that fish doesn't. Again coloration can vary slightly.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

both of the other 2 came from the odnr website.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ideIndex/bluecatfish/tabid/21789/Default.aspx


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Topic closed.
One man's channel is another blue. Whatever.

BTW, there were Blue's in the Maumee system at one time because we caught them when I was a kid... 50 years ago out near the bay.


----------

